# is 6'5-6'6 too tall??



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??


----------



## russwestbrook (Apr 25, 2022)

hopefully you grow to 8ft and smack ur head on the door frame


----------



## kuk (Apr 25, 2022)

I think height is very much alike to penis size, 5 inches is average, and anything below is a death sentence, Although! anything above is a massive positive thing. Same with height id say anything between 5'8 and 6'8 is positive


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes. 6'1-6'4 is ideal. 6'6 is asking for trouble but hadms good niche apoeal


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Yes. 6'1-6'4 is ideal. 6'6 is asking for trouble but hadms good niche apoeal





Octillionaire3 said:


> I’d say past 6’5 is non ideal


keep in mind the average height in my country is 1 inch taller than the average in the US


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> keep in mind the average height in my country is 1 inch taller than the average in the US


Still 6'1-6'4 is ideal shift to 6'4 if your country has good height avg


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??





Octacinth said:


> I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??


I'm 15 years old, 6'3. START lifting doing squats will slow dow growth


----------



## Hipcel (Apr 25, 2022)

For attraction? Not really.

For knee/back problems, and longevity? Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Still 6'1-6'4 is ideal shift to 6'4 if your country has good height avg


hope I stop growing at 6'4-6'5 at most


----------



## youngmax (Apr 25, 2022)

poor you


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> For attraction? Not really.
> 
> For knee/back problems, and longevity? Probably.


JFL if you think I care about knee and back problems. I just care about attraction. also my family has good health genes, everyone is super fucking tall and literally everyone who has died in my family died at least 90 years old. Pretty sure someone in my family lives more than a 100 years despite being extremely poor and starving and smoking and alcohol. And no health problems in my family. ABSOLUTE MOGGER GENES BOW DOWN TO MY SUPERIOR LIFESPAN


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yeah you are already too tall imo


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Yeah you are already too tall imo


cope 6'3 is not too tall


----------



## Raxflex (Apr 25, 2022)

No such thing as too tall all as long as you have the right proportions.


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> cope 6'3 is not too tall


It is incel. 5'11 is ideal height.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> No such thing as too tall all as long as you have the right proportions.


my proportions are all good no need to worry


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 25, 2022)

get on t and lift weights.


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Apr 25, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Yes. 6'1-6'4 is ideal. 6'6 is asking for trouble but hadms good niche apoeal


6'3 is the biggest mogger height


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 25, 2022)

no
there is no too tall


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 25, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Yes. 6'1-6'4 is ideal. 6'6 is asking for trouble but hadms good niche apoeal


6 - 6 4 ideal tbh


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 25, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Yes. 6'1-6'4 is ideal. 6'6 is asking for trouble but hadms good niche apoeal





Octillionaire3 said:


> I’d say past 6’5 is non ideal


Keep fucking coping. Downside of being tall is worse proportions. If you're proportional then being taller is better. I love how authoritatively you guys speak when you're shut-in incels.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

@germanlooks 

6'4-6'5 is ideal.



AscendingHero said:


> Coping so hard, even i you're 5 fucking 8, you will SLAY with a good face. Giga slayers like Delon, Chris Carmack (fucked prime lima among others), Jordan Barrett, Tom Cruise, Ian Somerhalder, Zac Efron all have insane smv and dont even hit 6foot
> 
> Now are you these top tier chads aesthetically, no. Even some get failoed or at least would be much better off taller, that's undeniable
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonny Black (Apr 25, 2022)

Foids in the comment section thirst over 7ft tall Tyrone without even knowing how does his face look like. So, no, it's definitely not "too tall"


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> 6 - 6 4 ideal tbh


6ft -6'1 even 6'2 isnt ideal. you're safe then from being ridiculed in life except for size queens at that height but in most western countries especially now in this zoomer generation that height is nothing special.

6'3+ is where the fun begins.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 25, 2022)

*Take estrogen to prevent yourself from getting too tall*


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @germanlooks
> 
> 6'4-6'5 is ideal.


that'll likely be my height. Hope I don't get gigachad tier growth and reach 6'6 or 6'7


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Sonny Black said:


> Foids in the comment section thirst over 7ft tall Tyrone without even knowing how does his face look like. So, no, it's definitely not "too tall"



In that sense yes but personally 6'4 is my ideal


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> that'll likely be my height. Hope I don't get gigachad tier growth and reach 6'6 or 6'7


how tall are you now and whats ur age?

yk what stage of puberty you're in ?


----------



## Momolooksmax (Apr 25, 2022)

i am 6,2 and i think the taller the better. imagine getting mogged by some 6,8 guy


----------



## LookismOG (Apr 25, 2022)

6'5 is gigachad height.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> that'll likely be my height. Hope I don't get gigachad tier growth and reach 6'6 or 6'7


Good thing still, you'll stand out just over your height alone, with some looksmaxxing you could be the next mega maher lmao


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> how tall are you now and whats ur age?


14 and a half. 5'6 - 7". Mom is 5'4" and dad is 6'0". Just started taking Aromasin to lengthen my growth window and I'm working at Publix to moneymaxx for more shit


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> 14 and a half. 5'6 - 7". Mom is 5'4" and dad is 6'0". Just started taking Aromasin to lengthen my growth window and I'm working at Publix to moneymaxx for more shit


Damn im a bit older than you and im 6'1 goal is 6'4/6'5 and im going to be blasting igf-1 and taking aromasin+mtor/pik/apk growth pathway maxxing


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Damn im a bit older than you and im 6'1 goal is 6'4/6'5 and im going to be blasting igf-1 and taking aromasin+mtor/pik/apk growth pathway maxxing


Considering my current age, height and parents, if I never decided to take Aromasin, how tall would you expect me to be?


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> how tall are you now and whats ur age?
> 
> yk what stage of puberty you're in ?


I'm 15 and about 6'2.9-6'3, honestly not sure, my beard has barely resched my gonion and I should have a pretty good full beard looking at my family genes if that helps, I'm very hairy but that's just the consequence of having some Arab genes. I should still be growing cuz I grew like 5-7cm in the last 15 months


----------



## jabaduk (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??


There is No such thing as “to tall” if girls say you are too tall it’s your face or frame which doesn’t match with your tallness


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

jabaduk said:


> There is No such thing as “to tall” if girls say you are too tall it’s your face or frame which doesn’t match with your tallness


no one's ever said I'm too tall. they just I'm tall and compliment and mire and my frame isn't bad, I'm just skinny asf cuz no gymmax, but my shoulders mog some guys who are 5'7 at my school and same age


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm 15 and about 6'2.9-6'3, honestly not sure, my beard has barely resched my gonion and I should have a pretty good full beard looking at my family genes if that helps, I'm very hairy but that's just the consequence of having some Arab genes. I should still be growing cuz I grew like 5-7cm in the last 15 months


CRAZY STUFF bro

When ur 16th bday? how tall are ur parents, are u taking anything?

fuck u make me feel like a manlet, same age but im 6'1, i need growth spurt v2


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Considering my current age, height and parents, if I never decided to take Aromasin, how tall would you expect me to be?


Lucky to get 2-3+ inches off of aromasin alone


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 6ft -6'1 even 6'2 isnt ideal. you're safe then from being ridiculed in life except for size queens at that height but in most western countries especially now in this zoomer generation that height is nothing special.
> 
> 6'3+ is where the fun begins.


nigga get off my cock stupid ass mod


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> nigga get off my cock stupid ass mod


Shut up, you're inferior

@averagejoe


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 25, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> For someone who talks a lot about being incel you have a lot of pride for your shitty slender man height


muh slenderman brah:


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Shut up, you're inferior
> 
> @averagejoe


faggotass mod tagged some surgeryfrauding genetically inferior faggot, you suck dick so much on here


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> faggotass mod tagged some surgeryfrauding genetically inferior faggot, you suck dick so much on here


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lucky to get 2-3+ inches off of aromasin alone


I'm asking you to guess what height I'd end up if I never used Aromasin vs if I have


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> muh slenderman brah:
> 
> View attachment 1650965


Is that you?


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1650968


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


>





BearBoy said:


> nigga get off my cock stupid ass mod


Wasnt even addressing yo ass, u short or sum nigga?


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> CRAZY STUFF bro
> 
> When ur 16th bday? how tall are ur parents, are u taking anything?
> 
> fuck u make me feel like a manlet, same age but im 6'1, i need growth spurt v2


my 16th birthday is February 9th next year, my mom is 6' and my dad should be more or less around the same height, maybe more. I inherited some fucking mogger genes from my mom. High prominent cheekbones (they're hidden by my buccal fat tho), height, lighter skin color than my shitskin MENA mates, etc.

I've never taken anything that's not natural, just drinking a lotta milk and eating well.


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Wasnt even addressing yo ass, u short or sum nigga?


6ft 3 is ideal did i disagree with you nigga?


----------



## Gad (Apr 25, 2022)

when you reach 6 foot 5 you can go to the gym and do weighted squats and deadlifts, all the weight your spine has to bear will compress it and make growing in height really difficult


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> my 16th birthday is February 9th next year, my mom is 6' and my dad should be more or less around the same height, maybe more. I inherited some fucking mogger genes from my mom. High prominent cheekbones (they're hidden by my buccal fat tho), height, lighter skin color than my shitskin MENA mates, etc.
> 
> I've never taken anything that's not natural, just drinking a lotta milk and eating well.


What type of milk do u consume and whats ur diet like specifically?

6 foot, cheekbone mogger mom, gawddamn

@volcelfatcel @Korea

Maternal genes matter so much, jfl at BREEDING short women.

5'9+ for my wife tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> 6ft 3 is ideal did i disagree with you nigga?


6'4-6'5 mogs

you're not the only user here let alone relevant one

i was addressing the class and the guests


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Gad said:


> when you reach 6 foot 5 you can go to the gym and do weighted squats and deadlifts, all the weight your spine has to bear will compress it and make growing in height really difficult


Tips for growing teencels? i need to grow asap


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> my 16th birthday is February 9th next year, my mom is 6' and my dad should be more or less around the same height, maybe more. I inherited some fucking mogger genes from my mom. High prominent cheekbones (they're hidden by my buccal fat tho), height, lighter skin color than my shitskin MENA mates, etc.
> 
> I've never taken anything that's not natural, just drinking a lotta milk and eating well.


why are you on this website then chaddam?


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 6'4-6'5 mogs
> 
> you're not the only user here let alone relevant one
> 
> i was addressing the class and the guests


then you are doing things wrong, because its only about me always


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 25, 2022)

No, it’s basically short nowadays if you aren’t 6’9 barefoot MINIMUM you are basically a failed genetic dead end


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> why are you on this website then chaddam?


cuz I used to be super non-NT and thought women didn't like me (and I'm just tall normie rn not really Chad), but HTB's love me since I've become more NT this year. Honestly all I need to become HTN-chadlite is a better jaw, hopefully the puberty gods bless me with buccal fat loss for the god zygos and my jaw gets stronger 🙏🙏


----------



## Gad (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Tips for growing teencels? i need to grow asap


your sleeping has to be ideal everytime, it is your main source of growth hormone, always sleep 8 hours+, go to sleep early so you can get these hours

eat a lot of high protein food as it is correlated with greater height, look it up

dont do any exercises that compress your spine under weight because as I said before, it's going to hinder growth, like many gym exercises. if you want to workout then just do pullups and dips

make sure you're as healthy as possible and high functioning as possible (always get sunlight, sleep and proper hydration) so you can exploit all your height potential

all of these have to be done *LONG TERM *if you want results

if you want to improve your height even further then look up heightmaxxing stacks, plenty on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

Gad said:


> when you reach 6 foot 5 you can go to the gym and do weighted squats and deadlifts, all the weight your spine has to bear will compress it and make growing in height really difficult


lifefuel I did plan on starting going gym next year, by then I'll be 6'4-6'5 MOGGER HEIGHT


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Gad said:


> your sleeping has to be ideal everytime, it is your main source of growth hormone, always sleep 8 hours+, go to sleep early so you can get these hours
> 
> eat a lot of high protein food as it is correlated with greater height, look it up
> 
> ...


Water info but thxs again bro

hopefully the height gods have so much growth left in for me


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What type of milk do u consume and whats ur diet like specifically?
> 
> 6 foot, cheekbone mogger mom, gawddamn
> 
> ...


I just eat what my mom cooks and the type of milk my mom brings me.
JBMB THEORY STRIKES AGAIN.
(JUST BE MOMMA'S BOY)


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Apr 25, 2022)

Dude I'm 5'5 so you are good


----------



## Gad (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Water info but thxs again bro
> 
> hopefully the height gods have so much growth left in for me


avoiding spine stress is kinda underrated though


----------



## zv1212 (Apr 25, 2022)

Better than being sub 6" as long as you can fill out your frame properly.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I'm asking you to guess what height I'd end up if I never used Aromasin vs if I have


man rlly ignored my question :,( @AscendingHero


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 25, 2022)

Past 6'4= aching back and struggling to filter through all the free pussy being thrown at you


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Past 6'4= aching back and struggling to filter through all the free pussy being thrown at you


examples?


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Better than being sub 6" as long as you can fill out your frame properly.


I have average frame, still getting better cuz my wrists have gotten thicker compared to last year.


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 25, 2022)

You can go up to 6'8 and as long as your frame is good women will go crazy for you, 6'6 with a good frame is God mode


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> examples?


btw just wanted to ask, does the jaw get better in puberty? literally the only thing holding me back. I have good eye area hopefully mogger cheekbones when the buccal fat dies, BUT MY LOWER THKRD MAKES ME NORMIE TIER .
Anyway to make it better or does it get better in puberty?


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> examples?


Well,there's literally no one I know in Israel higher than 6'3, so anyone above that could automatically slay imo.
Also in school it was always the tall ugly guy instead of the short handsome guy that girls went for


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Past 6'4= aching back and struggling to filter through all the free pussy being thrown at you


a lot of my family members are 6'4+ and are in perfect health. The only one in my fam who has back problems is my grandma and she's like 5'8


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 25, 2022)

Sonny Black said:


> Foids in the comment section thirst over 7ft tall Tyrone without even knowing how does his face look like. So, no, it's definitely not "too tall"



I read the comments and holy shit there's hundreds of women literally saying they want his genes and that they want him to pick them up and fuck them. So fucking brutal man I didn't need to see that.

Also how do you know he's black? We don't see his face or skin.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> I read the comments and holy shit there's hundreds of women literally saying they want his genes and that they want him to pick them up and fuck them. So fucking brutal man I didn't need to see that.
> 
> Also how do you know he's black? We don't see his face or skin.


Jesus the comments, honestly gives me hope. IMMA HOP ON HGH TO REACH 8'5


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> examples?


still wondering about the jaw growth, also is a beard a good cover for lower third if it doesn't grow?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> still wondering about the jaw growth, also is a beard a good cover for lower third if it doesn't grow?


i am cba go through my posting history bro


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> i am cba go through my posting history bro


aite bro thanks for the help anyway


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> aite bro thanks for the help anyway


i can help you later today or tommorow with your jaw lol

im just busy and stressed right now, bear with me


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> i can help you later today or tommorow with your jaw lol
> 
> im just busy and stressed right now, bear with me


nah it's cool, I understand. everyone got they own shit they dealing with


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 25, 2022)

6‘1-6‘4 is better but 6‘5-6‘6 Mogs anything below 6 to death.


----------



## teriyaki chicken (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> ABSOLUTE MOGGER GENES BOW DOWN TO MY SUPERIOR LIFESPAN


yes master I shall


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??




taller the better if u got good frame imo.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

deathdiss said:


> taller the better if u got good frame imo.


cool I'll be set then. average frame +gymmax +6'4-6'6 should mog


----------



## RoundHouse (Apr 25, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep fucking coping. Downside of being tall is worse proportions. If you're proportional then being taller is better. I love how authoritatively you guys speak when you're shut-in incels.


Taller people have better proportions


There is no ideal height.​


----------



## exeight (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> JFL if you think I care about knee and back problems. I just care about attraction. also my family has good health genes, everyone is super fucking tall and literally everyone who has died in my family died at least 90 years old. Pretty sure someone in my family lives more than a 100 years despite being extremely poor and starving and smoking and alcohol. And no health problems in my family. ABSOLUTE MOGGER GENES BOW DOWN TO MY SUPERIOR LIFESPAN


yea havin all this excellent genes with family member livin like 100 years
but maybe you are gonna die in an accident like car accident tomorrow at age 15

what i mean; of course good genes are GOOD and help you a lot in your life
but life is fucked up man.. it can fuck you in a different way... enjoy your height and yes, above a certain height is a death sentence too (of course not like too small)


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> cool I'll be set then. average frame +gymmax +6'4-6'6 should mog


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 25, 2022)

exeight said:


> yea havin all this excellent genes with family member livin like 100 years
> but maybe you are gonna die in an accident like car accident tomorrow at age 15
> 
> what i mean; of course good genes are GOOD and help you a lot in your life
> but life is fucked up man.. it can fuck you in a different way... enjoy your height and yes, above a certain height is a death sentence too (of course not like too small)


sure I could but I probably won't.
Also what's the height that's a death sentence?


----------



## exeight (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> sure I could but I probably won't.
> Also what's the height that's a death sentence?


i think everything above 6'6 
the thing is; humans are attracted to people that look in a NORMAL range.. 
too fat = unattractive (who would thought)
too skinny = unattractive
even too muscular = unattractive

its the same with height.. everything under 5'8 is DEATH to a man 
also everything above 6'6?? BAD for a man because many women are very short.. and how that gonna work when you are 6'6 and the girl is 5'3? everytime when the girl wanna kiss you, she must grab a ladder to reach out to your face 

Of course girls like (love) tall man but too tall is bad (not like too small) but too tall CAN be a problem too

im between 6'1-6'2 and im 30.. i think my height is good BUT IM a FACE>HEIGHT guy.. so height doesnt interest me that much
(fun fact; my fucking younger brother is 22 and he is 6'55 lol) 

Face is more important when you pass the height treshold.. without a good face, you can be 7' it doesnt matter
even this; very tall people have often horseface or some imbalance in their face.. 

Over 6' (better 6'1) and a harmony face with high cheekbones/jawline/some kind of hunter eyes = GIGACHAD


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Apr 25, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> my 16th birthday is February 9th next year, my mom is 6' and my dad should be more or less around the same height, maybe more. I inherited some fucking mogger genes from my mom. High prominent cheekbones (they're hidden by my buccal fat tho), height, lighter skin color than my shitskin MENA mates, etc.
> 
> I've never taken anything that's not natural, just drinking a lotta milk and eating well.


more proof tall mom = tall kids. Don't take a women under 5'7 if you don't want manlet children


----------



## Constantin Denis (Apr 25, 2022)

Sonny Black said:


> Foids in the comment section thirst over 7ft tall Tyrone without even knowing how does his face look like. So, no, it's definitely not "too tall"



wow they're saying they want to be dominated by him in the comments. I feel terra manlet at 6'1 compared to that mogger


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 25, 2022)

I’d say 6’5-6’6 is honestly ideal as fuck


----------



## vtribal (Apr 25, 2022)

depends on proportions, lebron james at 6'8 is very well proportioned

but i would say ideal is 6'3


----------



## Korea (Apr 26, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What type of milk do u consume and whats ur diet like specifically?
> 
> 6 foot, cheekbone mogger mom, gawddamn
> 
> ...


How the hell is he a mogger if he just said “they’re hidden by buccal fat”. 

The zygomatic arch has a pretty think layer and will still show at normal bf levels.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 26, 2022)

exeight said:


> i think everything above 6'6
> the thing is; humans are attracted to people that look in a NORMAL range..
> too fat = unattractive (who would thought)
> too skinny = unattractive
> ...





Korea said:


> How the hell is he a mogger if he just said “they’re hidden by buccal fat”.
> 
> The zygomatic arch has a pretty think layer and will still show at normal bf levels.


I mean I see it under harsh lightning


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> How the hell is he a mogger if he just said “they’re hidden by buccal fat”.
> 
> The zygomatic arch has a pretty think layer and will still show at normal bf levels.


and honestly I don't really care about them, I just wanted to show how much of a genetic specimen my mom is


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Apr 26, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> JFL if you think I care about knee and back problems. I just care about attraction. also my family has good health genes, everyone is super fucking tall and literally everyone who has died in my family died at least 90 years old. Pretty sure someone in my family lives more than a 100 years despite being extremely poor and starving and smoking and alcohol. And no health problems in my family. ABSOLUTE MOGGER GENES BOW DOWN TO MY SUPERIOR LIFESPAN


Your tall height will go well with your narcy insecure personality


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 26, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 6ft -6'1 even 6'2 isnt ideal. you're safe then from being ridiculed in life except for size queens at that height but in most western countries especially now in this zoomer generation that height is nothing special.
> 
> 6'3+ is where the fun begins.


Easier to put on muscle and higher chance of good proportions. You also age less faster than 6'5 guys and you're exactly 8 inches taller than most woman which is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 26, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Your tall height will go well with your narcy insecure personality


I'm on looksmax.org did you think I was gonna be a normal confident person?
And it's also a joke, I don't see how it was narcy


----------



## AscendingChad (Apr 26, 2022)

Being too tall is a meme as long as you're functioning well(good posture, athletic build). Taller is ALWAYS better. I'm 6'2.5 for example and I love my height but if I had an option to be 6'6 I'd instantly agree. Same goes for penis size lol, the bigger it is the better.


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 26, 2022)

It's taller than ideal, but I wouldn't worry about it. The opposite problem is so much worse!


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 26, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm 15 and about 6'2.9-6'3, honestly not sure, my beard has barely resched my gonion and I should have a pretty good full beard looking at my family genes if that helps, I'm very hairy but that's just the consequence of having some Arab genes. I should still be growing cuz I grew like 5-7cm in the last 15 months


Lol,the taller the better,6'8+ gets bad because of joint problems,these people are coping with "muh face".


Also, remember that slaying isn't the only thing,being taller makes u feel better,and if u gymax at 6'6,just imagine how huge u would be.

Dont cut the opportunity,u will regret, heightmax to 6'7,but i am sure u will get to 6'5 naturally.
People here cope so much "muh face" nothing better than being a huge framed 6'6 guy.

Foids would piss their pants before messing with u ,they won't even shout at u since u can stomp their skull


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 26, 2022)

AscendingChad said:


> Being too tall is a meme as long as you're functioning well(good posture, athletic build). Taller is ALWAYS better. I'm 6'2.5 for example and I love my height but if I had an option to be 6'6 I'd instantly agree. Same goes for penis size lol, the bigger it is the better.


How old r u?


----------



## AscendingChad (Apr 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> How old r u?


22


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 26, 2022)

Constantin Denis said:


> wow they're saying they want to be dominated by him in the comments. I feel terra manlet at 6'1 compared to that mogger


@exeight , bad new for u 

He didn't even show his face in the video


----------



## klamus (Apr 26, 2022)

6'5 is like The Last Heights that doesnt Have Any real negatives. You stand Out but not like a Freak. Can still go to gym etc.


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 26, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??


nbamaxx


----------



## klamus (Apr 26, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep fucking coping. Downside of being tall is worse proportions. If you're proportional then being taller is better. I love how authoritatively you guys speak when you're shut-in incels.


This isnt true at All. If you Are 6'8 tall theres 99% chance your wing span is 3 inches within your height. What you meant probably is that you cant Look very muscular

I mean attraction Wise there isnt a real cap on height as long as its still healthy height(so up to like 7ft)

But consider sports, or just kissing Even a tall girl (5'10) who is head shorter than you. Having to duck, people staring at you.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 26, 2022)

Chowdog said:


> nbamaxx


not from the US


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 26, 2022)

loox said:


> niggas on this thread are having the audacity to say anything below 6’3 is anywhere close to ideal 😂


then what is ideal?


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 26, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> not from the US


doesn't matter if ur good enough u can make it out there


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 26, 2022)

Chowdog said:


> doesn't matter if ur good enough u can make it out there


cool I'll donate some money to looksmaxx after I become a billionaire, I'll give every user who has replied to my thread a shit ton of money


----------



## exeight (Apr 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @exeight , bad new for u
> 
> He didn't even show his face in the video


sry, which video you mean?


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 26, 2022)

nah u gucci


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m 6”6/6”7 and trust me it’s perfect


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (Apr 30, 2022)

The taller the better
Don’t fall for those heightpill deniers trolls


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> I’m 6”6/6”7 and trust me it’s perfect


u slay?


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> u slay?


ofc


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> ofc


dayummm lessgoo, what's your face rating like?


----------



## Koroshiya (Apr 30, 2022)

itorroella9 said:


> no
> there is no too tall


PACKRUNNER


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 30, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Maternal genes matter so much, jfl at BREEDING short women.


My maternal great grandma was around 5'10" and my maternal great grandpa below 5'8"

Maternal grandma was only 5'4.5" (my mom's exact height), now 5'3" at almost 70 years old due to shrinkage

Maternal grandpa 5'10"

I have two maternal uncles. One 5'10", the other even slightly shorter than 5'7" me

My mom is 5'4.5" and my dad is 6'0.5" and I'm 5'7" in the afternoon barefoot


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> My maternal great grandma was around 5'10" and my maternal great grandpa below 5'8"
> 
> Maternal grandma was only 5'4.5" (my mom's exact height), now 5'3" at almost 70 years old due to shrinkage
> 
> ...


my mom is 5'11.5-6'0, my maternal uncles are 6'4-6'5 and 6'3, my dad is like 5'11-6'1, and I'm 6'3 at 15, maternal genes mog


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> my mom is 5'11.5-6'0, my maternal uncles are 6'4-6'5 and 6'3, my dad is like 5'11-6'1, and I'm 6'3 at 15, maternal genes mog


Not really dude. You need tall genetics on both sides to be safe. I know cursed people with unusually tall moms just become avg or slightly below. You were very lucky to inherit most of your mom's genes, but you can still have a brother that inherits mostly just your dad's genes and becomes shorter than you. That's how genetic recombination works... it's random


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> dayummm lessgoo, what's your face rating like?


Normie face


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> Normie face


what's the highest rating you've ever slayed?


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> what's the highest rating you've ever slayed?


Ive never had sex tho. Still 16 year old. But ive done others, ive gotten maybe 6s or 5s really. Nothing special


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 30, 2022)

Koroshiya said:


> PACKRUNNER


----------



## reputation (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm scared I might become way too tall, one of my uncle's is 6'4.5 and I'm taller than he was when he was my age (I'm 15 years old, 6'3.) Is there such a thing as too tall (obviously I think 6'7 is a bit too tall), but what about anywhere between 6'4-6'6??


Depends for what, definitely not for basketball 🏀 but it may be tricky with acrobatics 🤸‍♀️


----------



## TeenAscender (May 15, 2022)

Any height unfrauded 6'2+ is good and you shouldnt fuckin complain and focus on other things. Remember, work on ur weaknesses not worry abt ur strengths.

@AscendingHero


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (May 15, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Any height unfrauded 6'2+ is good and you shouldnt fuckin complain and focus on other things. Remember, work on ur weaknesses not worry abt ur strengths.
> 
> @AscendingHero


this thread old asf, yeah my height is probably gonna be more like 6'4-6'5 which is pretty much ideal.
I just now have to looksmaxx to at least HTN hopefully


----------



## TeenAscender (May 15, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> this thread old asf, yeah my height is probably gonna be more like 6'4-6'5 which is pretty much ideal.
> I just now have to looksmaxx to at least HTN hopefully


HTN PSL bones + 6'5 + softmaxxed = absolute fucking poon slayer. Dont fuck this up


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (May 15, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> HTN PSL bones + 6'5 + softmaxxed = absolute fucking poon slayer. Dont fuck this up


yeah man, got any advice for a 15 year old?


----------



## TeenAscender (May 15, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Not really dude. You need tall genetics on both sides to be safe. I know cursed people with unusually tall moms just become avg or slightly below. You were very lucky to inherit most of your mom's genes, but you can still have a brother that inherits mostly just your dad's genes and becomes shorter than you. That's how genetic recombination works... it's random


my mom side aunts are all 5'10 heightmoggers.


----------



## TeenAscender (May 15, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> yeah man, got any advice for a 15 year old?


hit the gym ASAP, prioritize sleep, social circle maxx hard


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (May 15, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> hit the gym ASAP, prioritize sleep, social circle maxx hard


aite bro thanks appreciate it


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> HTN PSL bones + 6'5 + softmaxxed = absolute fucking poon slayer. Dont fuck this up


need for more 4 inches and money to softmaxx

what do you consider being fully "softmaxx", what should be softmaxxed ideally?


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (May 15, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Maternal genes matter so much, jfl at BREEDING short women.
> 
> *5'9+ for my wife tbh*


Same here tbh. Maybe 5’7 woman is the shortest I will breed with.


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (May 15, 2022)

I look at it like if your dick is small you can use those massive fingers as miniature dicks


----------



## itorroella9 (May 15, 2022)

not at all


----------

